# Hypalon or PVC / Best Raft Brand???



## jlively (Feb 14, 2008)

I am going to buy a raft with a fishing setup this spring. I have fished both hypalon and pvc boats and have really not been able to tell the difference. Can someone please explain to me the difference? I am looking to do full day trips and some extended day trips. Has anyone had experiance with the Swiftwater Sports fishing frame?

I am also trying to find the raft brand that suits me the best. I am currently looking at the Aire 130D, Hyside, NRS expedition, and Maravia. What is the overall opinion of these companies? 

Thanks for the responses.
Josh


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

try searching the archives here and on boatertalk. the topic of hypalon vs pvc has been beaten to death many,many times over the years.

all good boats on your list so no wrong choices there.


----------



## Experience Bliss-Stick (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is one...

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/new-raft-help-16974.html

Good Luck!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I recommend searching the previous threads too. There's a wealth of knowledge in the archives here. 

One thing you may want to consider is the firmness of the floor if you're going to have folks standing and fishing. PVC tends to be a stiffer material that you can inflate to higher pressures, so it'll make for a better casting platform. My Vanguard's floor is firm enough you could tapdance on it.

Maravia's drop stitch floors are pretty firm also, Hysides tend to be fairly squishy.

Good luck shopping!

-AH


----------



## tboe101 (May 10, 2005)

*Fishing set - up*

Check out this link--it's the Down River Equipment San Juan fishing rig. I've used this set-up for five years as a comercial guide on the Eagle and Colorado rivers. It's a hypalon boat with flex tough coating on the bottom. I use diamond plate floors but you could save money by using plywood. Great service from th down River crew.


Down River Equipment


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Mold and mildew and a real problem with PVC boats that have a bladder in them. Water is always trapped inside the tubes between the bladder and the tube so you can't store them rolled up for very long. (Aire) If you go PVC, make sure it is not a bladder type boat. This is only my opinion as I own 5 or 6 boats that are hypolan and you couldn't give me a PVC boat. 






`


----------

